# hunting pics using Topshot by mr bil



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

thought id share a few pics , enjoy guys


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

My edc work horse


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting ... That pheasant makes my mouth water!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Cheers Charles love a good pheasant my self mate


----------



## Outback (Apr 8, 2013)

....looks to be very effective - well done.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting, I second what Charles said, that pheasant looks tasty!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Great shooting...excellent hunt on the game taken...Be Well..Keep Shooting..May Your Ammo fly straight...AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Topshot over all team topshot


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Allways!!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Really nice shooting!!!!

SSPT...


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Cheers guys


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good shooting.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Great shooting lad 

-Epic


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Cheers fellas


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Topshot strikes again. These ar a menis in my area and.need controlling allyear.round


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hah! Love them stiff squirrels, Classic!!!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

loving that catty. seen the template for it so definetly a future project. great kills carnt wait for this season to come around again


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Me to aries me to. Youcanthide its my favrite of all such a.true shooter


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Ended up takin 3 out.today 2 with my topshot and 1 with the micro


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

The micro strikes


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Small but deadly J !


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Topshots


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Q+


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

I want a top shot lol


----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

youcanthide Topshots all day mate! Nice pic J get some more up


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## lamper18 (May 31, 2014)

Got this beauty in the mail yesterday, thanks again mr bill


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice one,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet catty


----------

